# Im in so much distress! Very sick cockatiel!!!



## FeatherWing (Jun 16, 2012)

My poor little baby cockatiel is only 8 month old he's a lutino and he hurt his wing a month ago he's always been clumsy and could never fly his feathers were always mattled and we took him to the vets they said to give him vitamin drops in his food, we did, and bath him we did, and mineral blocks, allsorts money was to no expense however he didnt get better no matter what but all in all he was still healthy just a little untidy with no tail feathers, his mate, zoe is a picture of health flys perfect wings jumping and crazy little girl but he is the opposite, so we took him to the vets a week agoand they said he had an infection in a wing! they gave him antibiotics to take 2x a day for 10 days, after 8 days we noticed swelling under the wing so we took him back to the vet...

What came next was devastating, she said he has a massive infection spread throughout his whole wing and he's in alot of pain and they would recomend uthunasia (sp?) i broke down crying i love him i adore this little guy, she said she could put him on stronger antibiotics this time for 4 weeks but if he gets any worse to bring him in cause its not fair to have him suffer, that was yesterday i havnt slept and i keep crying he sits in the bottom of his cage with his wing hanging down hunched over and it hurts me to see him like this now knowing he's so poorly yesterday late before bed he got massively worse started heavy breathing to the point we could hear this clicking as he breathed i couldnt bare it, but then he started to pick up im trying everything i can i cant lose this little guy he's so beautiful i have vitamins ive kept him in a quiete room he's having his medicine but i dont know what else to do there must be somthing i cant bare this please someone why has he got so poorly? i feel like im to blame i just want him better again!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi,

So sorry to hear about what you are going through. We are all tiel lovers here so we all understand and can feel your pain. I read your post twice and my opinion is that if you have the money to spend and you don't want to have him euthanized, I think you should seek out another vet clinic for a second opinion. From your post, it sounds like you started taking your tiel to the vets long ago but the treatments they recommended, which you obviously followed completely, as well as all the antibiotics they gave him did not work very well and your tiel's condition has been getting progressively worse. Maybe it is the vets' fault and maybe it isn't. I don't know. All I know is that from experience and from all the things I heard on this forum, very few vets in this world have enough knowledge to treat birds, even the "avian" vets, and most of them don't have the experience they claim they do, but they pretend they know what they are doing just for the money. The bottom line is, if the vet suggested you put the bird down, that means she is out of ideas and does not know anymore what else to try, so if you are still determined there is hope for your bird, then I would suggest to take him to another clinic. And please don't blame yourself. Doing so does not help your tiel. You did not do anything wrong, and the proof is that your other tiel, Zoe, is "a picture of health". Maybe your tiel was born with some genetic disorders, just like how it can happen in people and in all living creatures, and if that is the case then there's not much you can do about it. Continue to nurse your bird but you must do it with optimism so that your tiel will pick up on your positive vibes and get better. How can he do that if you believe he will die? Take care and let us know what happens. :flowers:


----------



## FeatherWing (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for responding ill just show you what i mean  This is my poorly little baby Loki i just took his picture he opend his eyes for me a little but he's shaking and not wanting to move much










And this is Cheeky little Zoe.










im a little anxious seeing him this way i will look for a new vet xx


----------



## FeatherWing (Jun 16, 2012)

also he's currently on 2 drops of betryl and o.1ml of flagyl twice daily


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Have you discussed amputating the wing? It sounds cruel, but I know birds who have lived a good life without their wings. If the infection is untreatable and has not spread beyond the wing then removing the wing surgically would be his best chance to survive.


----------



## FeatherWing (Jun 16, 2012)

It's so close to his body i think the reason she didnt sugest it is because it's too in depth she took him into the back to the other avian vet on site and thats when she came back and told us that news i would take a picture of under his wing but he's so thin and weak i dont want to distress him he's lost alot of weight went from 92 to 80  even though he's been eating alot more (up until today) weird thing is he seemed so chirpy and ok till he came out the vets then he really took a turn for the worse i dont know if its cause it alarmed him or somthing, he's now just drinking alot and occasionaly having a small amount to eat (a nibble if that) 

The vet said even with the stronger medication its very unlikely he will pull through but, it can happen right? we couldnt just put him down like that  

now he's not eating im scared with him being so low weight how long he can hang on i dont know if i can handle losing him i love him too much i know thats sad but he's such a sweet character, anyone who knows him adores this clumsy little angel <3


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Anything can happen. You just gotta keep hoping and as long as you keep fighting he will too. I bet the matted feathers are because it hurt him to preen. Infections are hard to catch in birds as they hide things very well, because any sign of weakness in the wild can get them killed. The stress from the vet visit is probably what finally made him show how sick he really was. Crossing my fingers he makes it!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would discuss amputation and/or whether there is the option of combining injectable antibiotics with some kind of topical treatment for the infection. Maybe an antibiotic rinse, or even an antibiotic-soaked compress to pack the wound. Some combination of surgery and aggressive treatment of the remaining infected tissue might work. Go back to the vet and ask directly for a more aggressive course of treatment if you think that is what you want to do. If he's not eating, then also ask about hand feeding him. There are recovery formulas for ill birds that won't eat. If he's in the bottom of the cage and unresponsive, you may need to hospitalize him now. Please keep us updated, and I wish you and him all the best!


----------



## coinman1057 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm truly sorry for your poor bird, and you. How horrible. My wife and I made a deal a long time ago, when we got our first dog: if he/she suffers, we will help him cross over (going to the vet). You said your bird is having a lot of pain. My question is, how much pain and suffering will you allow before you help him to go in peace. I know this is the hardest thing we as pet owners have to face, but sometimes it is the only thing we can do. I'm sorry.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't really have good advice to offer you, except to say that everyone here has given you good advice for your baby. I would discuss amputation as suggested. 

I am sending good vibes your and your baby!


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

My heart aches for you and your precious bird. Decisions are never easy. Know that you have friends here that understand your pain. Take care.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I really would consider amputation if he's going downhill that fast. He may be losing weight because the body is using all its energy to fight the infection. If you got rif of the wing (and the infection) then I really think he would have a better chance. If it were my bird i'd really be pushing for something more than some antibiotics. Birds fall fast; you need to make a decisionof what you want to do for him and hope for the best.


----------



## FeatherWing (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi all just to let you know i set him up in his own little care clinic i made, he has his own food soft footing (cloth, very clean, changed every 6-12 hours)his own water bowl and is given his treatment and after cuddled and petted as he snoozes (which he loves) as soon as theres anywhere open im going to try and get some food supplement for him as he's not eating much (though he is eating a little more now he's in the care clinic) he also has a heater set low and distanced from him so he's stopped shaking and loves standing towards the front of the small cage where he can catch as much warmth as possible, his nose has stopped with the discharge as much but the infection still looks bad, i will do EVERYTHING i can to help him make him happy comfy and better! thank you all for your support you all are truly angels thank you again xxx i will keep updated xxx


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you know how to hand feed? If not, see if you can have your vet or an experienced breeder show you. It can be tricky, and aspirating a bird that's already sick will only make things worse. Sounds like you're doing all the right things for now. He's very lucky to have you taking care of him.


----------

